# Resilient Channel



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has seen resilient channel used on the bottom of a bulkhead and whether it works well or not? This bulkhead is roughly 6 ' wide x 24 ' with enough of a space to drop a brace near the three foot center. I was going to rip 3/4 ply to use instead of 2x to keep it as high as possible. Thanks Murray


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Please don't double post. Your other thread was deleted.

Be patient, someone will be along soon to answer your question.


----------



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Angus , I wasn't sure where the best spot for it was.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you want me to move it, I can. Just sau where you want it to go.

I do think this is a good spot, though.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Old Truck said:


> I was wondering if anyone has seen resilient channel used on the bottom of a bulkhead and whether it works well or not? This bulkhead is roughly 6 ' wide x 24 ' with enough of a space to drop a brace near the three foot center. I was going to rip 3/4 ply to use instead of 2x to keep it as high as possible. Thanks Murray


Murray, I think the hat channel would work fine. 
One thing to keep in mind is attaching the cornerbead. You might need to use *No-Coat cornerbead* or a simular product. Which is put on with mud (no fasteners). And, is stronger than traditional cornerbead.:thumbup:
I hope this helps.

-Paul


----------



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

I hadn't even thought of that Paul , the tapers I know use the spray adhesive so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Old Truck said:


> I hadn't even thought of that Paul , the tapers I know use the spray adhesive so it shouldn't be an issue.


I've seen a spray adhesive fail more than once or twice.:sad:
.
.

:thumbup:




 

-Paul


----------

